# Rahmengröße Angabe älteres Rocky Mountain?



## Deraaf (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe schon gegoogelt aber nichts klares gefunden:
Ich besitze noch ein älteres RM Hammer (ca.1995/96). Ich bin mir jetzt über die Rahmengrößenangabe unschlüssig: bezieht die Angabe in den alten Katalogen sich auf die komplette Sitzrohrlänge oder auf das 'Rahmendreieck', sprich Tretlager->Oberrohr?

BTW: wie wird die Größe denn heute angegeben, in den Shops stehen teilweise widersprüchliche Werte?

Schönen Gruß
D.R.


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juni 2008)

Die Angaben sind Ende Sitzrohr. Und das ist bei den RM MTBs immer noch so. Rennräder sind italienisch angegeben, also M-M und teilweise (bei slooping) virtuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deraaf (16. Juni 2008)

Danke!


----------

